# tunnels



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*This was the first highway tunnel built in Venezuela in the 50's (and the most modern in that decade), has 2 km of length.

Boquerón Tunnel, Caracas. *






...This is a new project, a parallel new tunnel that link Valencia from Maracay.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

That first one in Budapest is amazing.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

The longest tunnel in Croatia so far 
Length: 5661m
Located on A1 Highway Zagreb-Split
Second tube will be finished in a year or two, by then road toward Adriatic Sea on tourist season is not the fastest way 


















Second one will be slightly longer around 5780m - Mala Kapela, located on the same highway


















There's another interesting tunnel in Split beneath the Marjan hill, but i'll leave that for dalmatian frends to write here


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

The recently opened Dublin Port Tunnel in Ireland at 5km long is Europes second longest urban motorway tunnel. It runs from near the cities ring motorway to the centre of Dublin were the port is located.

Lots of videos and pics around.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7QSd_AJfIk


It is two seperate tunnels running side by side with vehice cross passages every 1km. Emergency escape routes every 500m for pedestrians along with cross passages.

www.dublinporttunnel.ie


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

Brazilian Urban Tunnels: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549178

Road/Highways Brazilian Tunnels: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550331


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

A tunnel in Madeira Island (Portugal) somewhere in the middle of the atlantic you get this image: 










:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I made video's of various tunnels in Germany.

*A7 Elbtunnel Hamburg*





*B437 Wesertunnel Bremerhaven*





*A31 Emstunnel Leer*





Also available in higher quality at my youtube page.


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

Clayton Tunnel - UK, opened 1840.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

That Madrid tunnel is massive


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Vyšehrad tunnel for cars and trams in Prague, the oldest traffic tunnel in Prague








Currently several tunnels are u/c on Prague inner and outer ring, the longest one will be 5,5 kms long with several interchanges.
This is video of Mrázovka tunnel on Prague inner ring, about 1,0 km long, follows Strahovský tunnel, 2 kms long.


----------

